
Project Ensō by Atlassian Labs - cedel2k1
https://enso.me
======
leonardoborges
There is a demo in this video:
[https://vimeo.com/145662314](https://vimeo.com/145662314)

~~~
baq
wave strikes back.

~~~
wyldfire
That was my initial impression as well -- this is remarkably similar to Wave.
Wasn't Wave open-sourced?

~~~
zokier
Yes: [https://incubator.apache.org/wave/](https://incubator.apache.org/wave/)

~~~
wyldfire
Neat. Interesting that Slack (et al) seems to have succeeded where Wave
failed.

Is it just that Wave was pitched as obsoleting email instead of complementing
it?

Or does Slack actually have a better feature set than Wave ever did?

Or is the world just "ready for it" now in a way that it wasn't when Wave was
proposed?

------
pbreit
We use Appear.in and HighFive along with some of the usual suspects (Hangouts,
Skype, Facetime) with some degree of success. Not sure when I'd consider this.

